# Windows 8 BSOD problem



## thonewitreason (Feb 19, 2013)

hello, 

sorry if this solution has been already answered, im just really frustrated with this laptop so much to make an account for any help someone could give me. thank you in advance


I'm also getting BSOD recently on my new Tobishba touchscreen Windows 8 computer
my model number is Satellite P845t-s4305

The info windows8 is giving me is:

C:\windows\Minidump\021813-18859-01.dmp
C:\users\(me)\appdata\local\temp\wer-119453-0.sysdata.xml
C:\windows\memory.dmp

The computer is no older than a month and i'm getting problems already :\ .... just had to buy a new one after my 2010 Toshiba laptop fried. any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. or atleast a step in the direction I need to take , even if the best option is bestbuy exchange.

thank you

edit: liked windows8 until this problem started atleast my old laptop survived a couple years... maybe Toshiba as a brand isn't the best option

anyone??????


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Since you are receiving blue-screen errors, you could try posting your blue-screen info over in our TSF Blue-Screen forum - they specialize in analyzing the clues hidden in those mazes of data --- http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Note that in that link there are also strategies to gather more data to help diagnose the problem, including hardware diagnostics and malware scans.

Best of luck,
. . . Gary


P.S. if you think a recent change caused the blue-screen, you do have the quick-fix option of trying a System Restore, using a "restore point" from just before your recent blue screens.


----------

